# 'portage/packages.*' aufräumen?

## wols

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich eine Methode (Script o. ä.) o. g. Dateien "aufzuräumen"?

Gemeint ist veraltete Zeilen aus z. B. 'package.keywords' zu löschen wen der Eintrag '=category/package-x.y' veraltet ist, nachdem per 'emerge -Du world' eine höhere Version im System ist.

Danke für jeden Tipp.

----------

## TheCurse

Ja, gibt es, auch wenn ich den Namen vergessen hab ^^

Ich hatte selbst mal so ein Tool geschrieben, allerdings unterstützt das einige neuere Features von portage nicht und es gab ein script von irgendwem, das die Aufgabe halt besser erledigt hat, also hab ich daran auch nicht weiter gearbeitet.

Wenn du das andere nicht findest und keine Unterverzeichnisse wie benutzt /etc/portage/package.keywords/ sollte mein Tool aber eigentlich funktionieren, kannst ja mal hier vorbeischauen. Es liefert dann einfach eine gesäuberte Version der package.keywords (die anderen mit entsprechenden Schaltern) auf stdout.

Grüße,

TheCurse

----------

## l3u

Ich hab mal was für package.keywords geschrieben: check_keywords. Hier funktioniert's toll ... inwiefern das woanders auch der Fall ist, weiß ich nicht ;-)

----------

## mv

eix-test-obsolete

----------

## Necoro

gibt auch portpeek ...

aber das ist mal wieder ein tool, was leerzeilen einfach löscht, was einem evtl die Formatierung in den Dateien zerhaut  :Sad: 

----------

## mv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> gibt auch portpeek ...

 

Der Haken an solchen Scripts ist, dass nicht so einfach zu definieren ist, welche Zeilen "aufzuräumen" sind. Deswegen ist eix diesbezüglich sehr weit konfigurierbar. Aber das "Aufräumen" selbst würde ich sowieso kein Script erledigen lassen: Config-Dateien sollte man schon immer selbst editieren, sonst erlebt man früher oder später immer eine Überraschung, weil das Script irgendwann anderer Meinung ist als man selbst...

----------

## wols

Hallo,

danke an alle, besonders TheCurse, der Output von 'gcac' erfüllt genau meine Wünsche  :Smile: 

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

es gibt auch ncoh eclean, das kann packages und distfiles aufräumen.

Gruß

AROK

----------

